# Can't connect to online servers.. anyone help?



## timmay2413 (Apr 19, 2008)

Any online game clients I've downloaded always fail to connect to the server. It seems that this is not just the case for games, but for any online server. I've tried everything from turning off the firewall to a system restore, but so far, nothing has worked at all. Any help or suggestions would be awesome.


----------



## timmay2413 (Apr 19, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

do you legally download them? or torrent them and use a keygen serial key and no-cd crack or something because that activity is illegal and since the serial key is generated its not valid letting you online and thats all im saying about illegally downloaded item, if there not make sure your firewall isnt blocking them


----------



## timmay2413 (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes they are all legally downloaded. But the problem has been solved. I've been trying to delete mcafee off my computer for months, and finally discovered yesterday that Mcafee configured a removal program..considering it was near impossible to delete manually. Mcafee had been poisoning/screwing things up for months, and I guess this was just one of those things.


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Can't connect to online servers.. anyone help?*

try using Avast! antivirus its much better and theres no current gaming bugs known so, try switching to that!


----------

